# MTNL Mumbai Broadband issues



## mr.cool47 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello friends,
I have plan of 2 mbps (1 mbps after 8 gb ) but am not getting 2 mbps speed and dont getting even 1 mbps speed.
Most of time the speed that i get is 50 % of speed they should provide.
My line stats .
attenuation rate 17 .
snr 10 - 11.
Currently am getting 0.70 mbps speed.
I made several complaint to mtnl but all in vein.
Most of the time after complaining about issue i get actual speed for one day and other day same issue.
Exchange is about 0.5 km away from my place.
Connection is very stable dont face any disconnection but facing website timeout issues (website doesnt load,have to refresh the page several times).
Please let me know what can be done for this issue.
I went to exchange also but it didnt make any difference.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 21, 2015)

mr.cool47 said:


> Hello friends,
> I have plan of 2 mbps (1 mbps after 8 gb ) but am not getting 2 mbps speed and dont getting even 1 mbps speed.
> Most of time the speed that i get is 50 % of speed they should provide.
> My line stats .
> ...




I have same issue and Iam using MTNL delhi broadband


----------

